# [Apache & MySQL] DB non accessible par moment ?

## loopx

Bonjour, 

Suite de mon autre post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-792928-highlight-.html (j'avais tuné l'apache) ... s'en suit quelques soucis ...

Le serveur est une petite machine P3 733 qui herberge une base MySQL ainsi que Apache (mediawiki, nagios, cacti). Tout va bien ... mais, par moment, j'ai des problèmes de base de données (je n'ai pas vu de truc "too many connexio" .. c'était une erreur lors d'un selectRow (truc du genre). Or, je ne sais pas comment débugger.

Rentrons dans les détails : mon apache ressemble à ceci actuellement :

```
serveur apache2 # cat /etc/conf.d/apache2 | egrep -v "^(#|$)"

APACHE2_OPTS="-D DEFAULT_VHOST -D PHP5 -D NAGIOS"
```

```
serveur apache2 # cat /etc/apache2/httpd.conf | egrep -v "^(#|$)"

ServerRoot "/usr/lib/apache2"

ServerTokens Prod

ServerName serveur

User apache

Group apache

LoadModule alias_module modules/mod_alias.so

LoadModule auth_basic_module modules/mod_auth_basic.so

LoadModule authn_file_module modules/mod_authn_file.so

LoadModule authz_host_module modules/mod_authz_host.so

LoadModule authz_user_module modules/mod_authz_user.so

LoadModule cgid_module modules/mod_cgid.so

LoadModule dir_module modules/mod_dir.so

LoadModule mime_module modules/mod_mime.so

Include /etc/apache2/modules.d/*.conf

Include /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/*.conf
```

Les modules ...

```
serveur apache2 # egrep -v "^(#|$)" /etc/apache2/modules.d/*

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_default_settings.conf:Timeout 300 

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_default_settings.conf:KeepAlive On

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_default_settings.conf:MaxKeepAliveRequests 100

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_default_settings.conf:KeepAliveTimeout 15     

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_default_settings.conf:UseCanonicalName Off    

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_default_settings.conf:AccessFileName .htaccess

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_default_settings.conf:ServerTokens Prod       

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_default_settings.conf:TraceEnable off         

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_default_settings.conf:ServerSignature On      

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_default_settings.conf:HostnameLookups Off     

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_default_settings.conf:ErrorLog /var/log/apache2/error_log

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_default_settings.conf:LogLevel warn                      

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_default_settings.conf:<Directory />                      

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_default_settings.conf:        Options FollowSymLinks     

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_default_settings.conf:        AllowOverride None         

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_default_settings.conf:        Order deny,allow           

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_default_settings.conf:        Deny from all              

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_default_settings.conf:</Directory>                       

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_default_settings.conf:<IfModule dir_module>              

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_default_settings.conf:        DirectoryIndex index.html index.html.var

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_default_settings.conf:</IfModule>                                     

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_default_settings.conf:<FilesMatch "^\.ht">                            

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_default_settings.conf:        Order allow,deny                        

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_default_settings.conf:        Deny from all                           

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_default_settings.conf:</FilesMatch>                                   

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_mod_log_config.conf:<IfModule log_config_module>                      

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_mod_log_config.conf:LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\"" combined

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_mod_log_config.conf:LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b" common                                     

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_mod_log_config.conf:LogFormat "%{Referer}i -> %U" referer                                            

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_mod_log_config.conf:LogFormat "%{User-Agent}i" agent                                                 

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_mod_log_config.conf:LogFormat "%v %h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b %T" script

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_mod_log_config.conf:LogFormat "%v %h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\" VLOG=%{VLOG}e" vhost

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_mod_log_config.conf:<IfModule logio_module>

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_mod_log_config.conf:LogFormat "%h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\" %I %O" combinedio

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_mod_log_config.conf:LogFormat "%v %h %l %u %t \"%r\" %>s %b \"%{Referer}i\" \"%{User-Agent}i\" %I %O" vhostio

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_mod_log_config.conf:</IfModule>

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_mod_log_config.conf:CustomLog /var/log/apache2/access_log common

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_mod_log_config.conf:</IfModule>

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_mod_mime.conf:DefaultType text/plain

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_mod_mime.conf:<IfModule mime_module>

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_mod_mime.conf:TypesConfig /etc/mime.types

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_mod_mime.conf:AddType application/x-compress .Z

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_mod_mime.conf:AddType application/x-gzip .gz .tgz

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_mod_mime.conf:</IfModule>

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_mod_mime.conf:<IfModule mime_magic_module>

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_mod_mime.conf:MIMEMagicFile /etc/apache2/magic

/etc/apache2/modules.d/00_mod_mime.conf:</IfModule>

/etc/apache2/modules.d/70_mod_php5.conf:<IfDefine PHP5>

/etc/apache2/modules.d/70_mod_php5.conf:        # Load the module first

/etc/apache2/modules.d/70_mod_php5.conf:        <IfModule !mod_php5.c>

/etc/apache2/modules.d/70_mod_php5.conf:                LoadModule php5_module    modules/libphp5.so

/etc/apache2/modules.d/70_mod_php5.conf:        </IfModule>

/etc/apache2/modules.d/70_mod_php5.conf:        # Set it to handle the files

/etc/apache2/modules.d/70_mod_php5.conf:        <FilesMatch "\.ph(p5?|tml)$">

/etc/apache2/modules.d/70_mod_php5.conf:                SetHandler application/x-httpd-php

/etc/apache2/modules.d/70_mod_php5.conf:        </FilesMatch>

/etc/apache2/modules.d/70_mod_php5.conf:        <FilesMatch "\.phps$">

/etc/apache2/modules.d/70_mod_php5.conf:                SetHandler application/x-httpd-php-source

/etc/apache2/modules.d/70_mod_php5.conf:        </FilesMatch>

/etc/apache2/modules.d/70_mod_php5.conf:        DirectoryIndex index.php index.phtml

/etc/apache2/modules.d/70_mod_php5.conf:</IfDefine>

/etc/apache2/modules.d/99_nagios3.conf:<IfDefine NAGIOS>

/etc/apache2/modules.d/99_nagios3.conf: ScriptAlias /nagios/cgi-bin/ /usr/lib/nagios/cgi-bin/

/etc/apache2/modules.d/99_nagios3.conf: <Directory "/usr/lib/nagios/cgi-bin/">

/etc/apache2/modules.d/99_nagios3.conf:         AllowOverride None

/etc/apache2/modules.d/99_nagios3.conf:         Options ExecCGI

/etc/apache2/modules.d/99_nagios3.conf:         Order allow,deny

/etc/apache2/modules.d/99_nagios3.conf:         Allow from all

/etc/apache2/modules.d/99_nagios3.conf:         AuthName "Nagios Access"

/etc/apache2/modules.d/99_nagios3.conf:         AuthType Basic

/etc/apache2/modules.d/99_nagios3.conf:         AuthUserFile /etc/nagios/htpasswd.users

/etc/apache2/modules.d/99_nagios3.conf:         Require valid-user

/etc/apache2/modules.d/99_nagios3.conf: </Directory>

/etc/apache2/modules.d/99_nagios3.conf: Alias /nagios /usr/share/nagios/htdocs

/etc/apache2/modules.d/99_nagios3.conf: <Directory "/usr/share/nagios/htdocs">

/etc/apache2/modules.d/99_nagios3.conf:         AllowOverride None

/etc/apache2/modules.d/99_nagios3.conf:         Order allow,deny

/etc/apache2/modules.d/99_nagios3.conf:         Allow from all

/etc/apache2/modules.d/99_nagios3.conf: </Directory>

/etc/apache2/modules.d/99_nagios3.conf:</IfDefine>
```

Les Vhosts ...

```
serveur apache2 # egrep -v "^(#|$)" /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/*

Listen 80

<VirtualHost *:80>

        DocumentRoot /var/www/localhost/htdocs

        RedirectMatch ^/$ /mediawiki

        <Directory /var/www/localhost/htdocs>

                Options -Indexes

                Order allow,deny

                Allow from all

        </Directory>

        <Directory /var/www/localhost/htdocs/mediawiki>

                Order allow,deny

                Allow from all

        </Directory>

        <Directory /var/www/localhost/htdocs/cacti>

                Order allow,deny

                Allow from all

        </Directory>

        <Directory /var/www/localhost/htdocs/nagios>

                Order allow,deny

                Allow from all

        </Directory>

        <Directory /var/www/localhost/htdocs/awstats>

                Order allow,deny

                Allow from all

        </Directory>

        <Directory /var/www/localhost/htdocs/test>

                Order allow,deny

                Allow from all

        </Directory>

</VirtualHost>
```

Bref, il n'en reste plus grand chose  :Very Happy:  ... et c'est peut être la mon problème ... Il y a peut être des problèmes de recyclage des connexions ... Je sais pas trop ce que vous en penser, mais mon Cacti, il fait des trou de parfois plusieurs heures!  :Surprised: 

Je pense que je devrais chercher au niveau de Apache ... mais je ne suis sur de rien ... Une idée serait la bienvenue ainsi qu'un tuto sur le tuning apache/mysql  :Smile: 

EDIT: je précise que Nagios est cassé et que awstats n'est pas encore utilisable  :Wink: 

EDIT2: j'ai oublié de préciser que anormalement, j'ai déjà du relancer la base de donnée MySQL (erreur dans cacti et dans mediawiki concernant le SQL) et j'ai aussi du stopé apache d'urgence car il consommait à vue d'oeil de plus en plus de mémoire ... (je n'ai que ... 239Mo utilisable et 1Go dans la swap .. il commencait à bouffer à la swap comme un fou .. je l'ai relancé et maintenant, il reste stable, comprend pas pourquoi ca s'est passé ainsi et c'est depuis que j'ai tuné l'apache  :Surprised:  ?)

EDIT3: quelques info sur mysql :

```
serveur apache2 # egrep -v "^(#|$)" /etc/mysql/my.cnf 

[client]                                              

port                                            = 3306

socket                                          = /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

[mysql]                                                                      

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets                                 

default-character-set=utf8                                                   

[mysqladmin]                                                                 

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets                                 

default-character-set=utf8                                                   

[mysqlcheck]                                                                 

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets                                 

default-character-set=utf8                                                   

[mysqldump]                                                                  

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets                                 

default-character-set=utf8                                                   

[mysqlimport]                                                                

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets                                 

default-character-set=utf8                                                   

[mysqlshow]                                                                  

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets                                 

default-character-set=utf8                                                   

[myisamchk]                                                                  

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets                                 

[myisampack]                                                                 

character-sets-dir=/usr/share/mysql/charsets                                 

[mysqld_safe]                                                                

err-log                                         = /var/log/mysql/mysql.err   

[mysqld]

ft_min_word_len=3

character-set-server            = utf8

default-character-set           = utf8

user                                            = mysql

port                                            = 3306

socket                                          = /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

pid-file                                        = /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid

log-error                                       = /var/log/mysql/mysqld.err

basedir                                         = /usr

datadir                                         = /var/lib/mysql

skip-locking

key_buffer                                      = 16M

max_allowed_packet                      = 1M

table_cache                             = 64

sort_buffer_size                        = 512K

net_buffer_length                       = 8K

read_buffer_size                        = 256K

read_rnd_buffer_size            = 512K

myisam_sort_buffer_size         = 8M

language                                        = /usr/share/mysql/english

bind-address                            = 127.0.0.1

log-bin

server-id                                       = 1

tmpdir                                          = /tmp/

innodb_buffer_pool_size = 16M

innodb_additional_mem_pool_size = 2M

innodb_data_file_path = ibdata1:10M:autoextend:max:128M

innodb_log_file_size = 5M

innodb_log_buffer_size = 8M

set-variable = innodb_log_files_in_group=2

innodb_flush_log_at_trx_commit = 1

innodb_lock_wait_timeout = 50

innodb_file_per_table

[mysqldump]

quick

max_allowed_packet                      = 16M

[mysql]

[isamchk]

key_buffer                                      = 20M

sort_buffer_size                        = 20M

read_buffer                             = 2M

write_buffer                            = 2M

[myisamchk]

key_buffer                                      = 20M

sort_buffer_size                        = 20M

read_buffer                             = 2M

write_buffer                            = 2M

[mysqlhotcopy]

interactive-timeout
```

```
mysql> status

--------------

mysql  Ver 14.12 Distrib 5.0.70, for pc-linux-gnu (i686) using readline 6.0

Connection id:          11976

Current database:

Current user:           root@localhost

SSL:                    Not in use

Current pager:          /usr/bin/less

Using outfile:          ''

Using delimiter:        ;

Server version:         5.0.70-log Gentoo Linux mysql-5.0.70-r1

Protocol version:       10

Connection:             Localhost via UNIX socket

Server characterset:    utf8

Db     characterset:    utf8

Client characterset:    utf8

Conn.  characterset:    utf8

UNIX socket:            /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Uptime:                 4 days 21 hours 57 min 16 sec

Threads: 94  Questions: 1649134  Slow queries: 51  Opens: 7129  Flush tables: 1  Open tables: 63  Queries per second avg: 3.884
```

EDIT?: en regardant les stats de mysql, je me pose des questions : 

- pourquoi y a t'il 94 threads ? (il devrait y en avoir moins, petit serveur peu utilisé : il ne doit pas recycler comme il faut les threads)

- 7129 fichier d'ouvert, mais lequels ? J'ai été voir dans /var/lig/mysql et il n'y a même pas 1000 fichier  :Neutral: 

----------

## loopx

Hum .. voici les erreurs que j'obtiens après un temps dans cacti (j'ouvre 2 onglets avec cacti, le nombre de thread e mysql passe à 100 => le max? puis après un temps, paf, erreur SQL dans cacti qui n'affiche plus rien ... )

```
Warning: mysql_pconnect() [function.mysql-pconnect]: Too many connections in /usr/share/php5/adodb/drivers/adodb-mysql.inc.php on line 382

Warning: mysql_pconnect() [function.mysql-pconnect]: Too many connections in /usr/share/php5/adodb/drivers/adodb-mysql.inc.php on line 382

Warning: mysql_pconnect() [function.mysql-pconnect]: Too many connections in /usr/share/php5/adodb/drivers/adodb-mysql.inc.php on line 382

Warning: mysql_pconnect() [function.mysql-pconnect]: Too many connections in /usr/share/php5/adodb/drivers/adodb-mysql.inc.php on line 382

Warning: mysql_pconnect() [function.mysql-pconnect]: Too many connections in /usr/share/php5/adodb/drivers/adodb-mysql.inc.php on line 382

Warning: mysql_pconnect() [function.mysql-pconnect]: Too many connections in /usr/share/php5/adodb/drivers/adodb-mysql.inc.php on line 382

Warning: mysql_pconnect() [function.mysql-pconnect]: Too many connections in /usr/share/php5/adodb/drivers/adodb-mysql.inc.php on line 382

Warning: mysql_pconnect() [function.mysql-pconnect]: Too many connections in /usr/share/php5/adodb/drivers/adodb-mysql.inc.php on line 382

Warning: mysql_pconnect() [function.mysql-pconnect]: Too many connections in /usr/share/php5/adodb/drivers/adodb-mysql.inc.php on line 382

Warning: mysql_pconnect() [function.mysql-pconnect]: Too many connections in /usr/share/php5/adodb/drivers/adodb-mysql.inc.php on line 382

Warning: mysql_pconnect() [function.mysql-pconnect]: Too many connections in /usr/share/php5/adodb/drivers/adodb-mysql.inc.php on line 382

Warning: mysql_pconnect() [function.mysql-pconnect]: Too many connections in /usr/share/php5/adodb/drivers/adodb-mysql.inc.php on line 382

Warning: mysql_pconnect() [function.mysql-pconnect]: Too many connections in /usr/share/php5/adodb/drivers/adodb-mysql.inc.php on line 382

Warning: mysql_pconnect() [function.mysql-pconnect]: Too many connections in /usr/share/php5/adodb/drivers/adodb-mysql.inc.php on line 382

Warning: mysql_pconnect() [function.mysql-pconnect]: Too many connections in /usr/share/php5/adodb/drivers/adodb-mysql.inc.php on line 382

Warning: mysql_pconnect() [function.mysql-pconnect]: Too many connections in /usr/share/php5/adodb/drivers/adodb-mysql.inc.php on line 382

Warning: mysql_pconnect() [function.mysql-pconnect]: Too many connections in /usr/share/php5/adodb/drivers/adodb-mysql.inc.php on line 382

Warning: mysql_pconnect() [function.mysql-pconnect]: Too many connections in /usr/share/php5/adodb/drivers/adodb-mysql.inc.php on line 382

Warning: mysql_pconnect() [function.mysql-pconnect]: Too many connections in /usr/share/php5/adodb/drivers/adodb-mysql.inc.php on line 382

Warning: mysql_pconnect() [function.mysql-pconnect]: Too many connections in /usr/share/php5/adodb/drivers/adodb-mysql.inc.php on line 382

Warning: mysql_pconnect() [function.mysql-pconnect]: Too many connections in /usr/share/php5/adodb/drivers/adodb-mysql.inc.php on line 382

FATAL: Cannot connect to MySQL server on 'localhost'. Please make sure you have specified a valid MySQL database name in 'include/config.php'
```

Cela, dans les deux onglet ...

C'est marrant car j'ai dis que j'avais pas vu de "too many connections" .. or maintenant, je les vois   :Laughing:   :Embarassed: 

EDIT: avec mon wiki, j'ai ceci :

```
PiX-Mania Wiki has a problem

Fatal error: Call to a member function selectRow() on a non-object in /var/www/localhost/htdocs/mediawiki/includes/User.php on line 826
```

EDIT2: je vais laisser un peu la DB ainsi voir si elle reprend .. mais j'ai des doutes ... et derrière, il y a le pooler cacti qui fait toujours des requetes je pense ... 

```
mysql> status

--------------

mysql  Ver 14.12 Distrib 5.0.70, for pc-linux-gnu (i686) using readline 6.0

Connection id:          2090

Current database:

Current user:           root@localhost

SSL:                    Not in use

Current pager:          /usr/bin/less

Using outfile:          ''

Using delimiter:        ;

Server version:         5.0.70-log Gentoo Linux mysql-5.0.70-r1

Protocol version:       10

Connection:             Localhost via UNIX socket

Server characterset:    utf8

Db     characterset:    utf8

Client characterset:    utf8

Conn.  characterset:    utf8

UNIX socket:            /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Uptime:                 3 hours 6 min 28 sec

Threads: 100  Questions: 105950  Slow queries: 0  Opens: 218  Flush tables: 1  Open tables: 53  Queries per second avg: 9.470
```

Est-ce normal que le numéro de connexion est 2090 et qu'il y a eu justement 2090 thread de créé (100 actuellement) ... 

Alors, ce problème .. Apache ou mysql ?

Allais, les dernières info sur les stats mysql .. au cas ou  :Smile: 

```
mysql> show status;

+-----------------------------------+----------+

| Variable_name                     | Value    |

+-----------------------------------+----------+

| Aborted_clients                   | 0        | 

| Aborted_connects                  | 1893     | 

| Binlog_cache_disk_use             | 0        | 

| Binlog_cache_use                  | 88       | 

| Bytes_received                    | 4384     | 

| Bytes_sent                        | 19547    | 

| Com_admin_commands                | 0        | 

| Com_alter_db                      | 0        | 

| Com_alter_table                   | 0        | 

| Com_analyze                       | 0        | 

| Com_backup_table                  | 0        | 

| Com_begin                         | 0        | 

| Com_call_procedure                | 0        | 

| Com_change_db                     | 0        | 

| Com_change_master                 | 0        | 

| Com_check                         | 0        | 

| Com_checksum                      | 0        | 

| Com_commit                        | 0        | 

| Com_create_db                     | 0        | 

| Com_create_function               | 0        | 

| Com_create_index                  | 0        | 

| Com_create_table                  | 0        | 

| Com_create_user                   | 0        | 

| Com_dealloc_sql                   | 0        | 

| Com_delete                        | 0        | 

| Com_delete_multi                  | 0        | 

| Com_do                            | 0        | 

| Com_drop_db                       | 0        | 

| Com_drop_function                 | 0        | 

| Com_drop_index                    | 0        | 

| Com_drop_table                    | 0        | 

| Com_drop_user                     | 0        | 

| Com_execute_sql                   | 0        | 

| Com_flush                         | 0        | 

| Com_grant                         | 0        | 

| Com_ha_close                      | 0        | 

| Com_ha_open                       | 0        | 

| Com_ha_read                       | 0        | 

| Com_help                          | 0        | 

| Com_insert                        | 0        | 

| Com_insert_select                 | 0        | 

| Com_kill                          | 0        | 

| Com_load                          | 0        | 

| Com_load_master_data              | 0        | 

| Com_load_master_table             | 0        | 

| Com_lock_tables                   | 0        | 

| Com_optimize                      | 0        | 

| Com_preload_keys                  | 0        | 

| Com_prepare_sql                   | 0        | 

| Com_purge                         | 0        | 

| Com_purge_before_date             | 0        | 

| Com_rename_table                  | 0        | 

| Com_repair                        | 0        | 

| Com_replace                       | 0        | 

| Com_replace_select                | 0        | 

| Com_reset                         | 0        | 

| Com_restore_table                 | 0        | 

| Com_revoke                        | 0        | 

| Com_revoke_all                    | 0        | 

| Com_rollback                      | 0        | 

| Com_savepoint                     | 0        | 

| Com_select                        | 53       | 

| Com_set_option                    | 0        | 

| Com_show_binlog_events            | 0        | 

| Com_show_binlogs                  | 0        | 

| Com_show_charsets                 | 0        | 

| Com_show_collations               | 0        | 

| Com_show_column_types             | 0        | 

| Com_show_create_db                | 0        | 

| Com_show_create_table             | 0        | 

| Com_show_databases                | 0        | 

| Com_show_errors                   | 0        | 

| Com_show_fields                   | 0        | 

| Com_show_grants                   | 0        | 

| Com_show_innodb_status            | 0        | 

| Com_show_keys                     | 0        | 

| Com_show_logs                     | 0        | 

| Com_show_master_status            | 0        | 

| Com_show_ndb_status               | 0        | 

| Com_show_new_master               | 0        | 

| Com_show_open_tables              | 0        | 

| Com_show_privileges               | 0        | 

| Com_show_processlist              | 0        | 

| Com_show_slave_hosts              | 0        | 

| Com_show_slave_status             | 0        | 

| Com_show_status                   | 28       | 

| Com_show_storage_engines          | 0        | 

| Com_show_tables                   | 0        | 

| Com_show_triggers                 | 0        | 

| Com_show_variables                | 0        | 

| Com_show_warnings                 | 0        | 

| Com_slave_start                   | 0        | 

| Com_slave_stop                    | 0        | 

| Com_stmt_close                    | 0        | 

| Com_stmt_execute                  | 0        | 

| Com_stmt_fetch                    | 0        | 

| Com_stmt_prepare                  | 0        | 

| Com_stmt_reset                    | 0        | 

| Com_stmt_send_long_data           | 0        | 

| Com_truncate                      | 0        | 

| Com_unlock_tables                 | 0        | 

| Com_update                        | 0        | 

| Com_update_multi                  | 0        | 

| Com_xa_commit                     | 0        | 

| Com_xa_end                        | 0        | 

| Com_xa_prepare                    | 0        | 

| Com_xa_recover                    | 0        | 

| Com_xa_rollback                   | 0        | 

| Com_xa_start                      | 0        | 

| Compression                       | OFF      | 

| Connections                       | 2153     | 

| Created_tmp_disk_tables           | 0        | 

| Created_tmp_files                 | 5        | 

| Created_tmp_tables                | 2        | 

| Delayed_errors                    | 0        | 

| Delayed_insert_threads            | 0        | 

| Delayed_writes                    | 0        | 

| Flush_commands                    | 1        | 

| Handler_commit                    | 0        | 

| Handler_delete                    | 0        | 

| Handler_discover                  | 0        | 

| Handler_prepare                   | 0        | 

| Handler_read_first                | 0        | 

| Handler_read_key                  | 0        | 

| Handler_read_next                 | 0        | 

| Handler_read_prev                 | 0        | 

| Handler_read_rnd                  | 0        | 

| Handler_read_rnd_next             | 248      | 

| Handler_rollback                  | 0        | 

| Handler_savepoint                 | 0        | 

| Handler_savepoint_rollback        | 0        | 

| Handler_update                    | 0        | 

| Handler_write                     | 379      | 

| Innodb_buffer_pool_pages_data     | 211      | 

| Innodb_buffer_pool_pages_dirty    | 0        | 

| Innodb_buffer_pool_pages_flushed  | 159      | 

| Innodb_buffer_pool_pages_free     | 810      | 

| Innodb_buffer_pool_pages_misc     | 3        | 

| Innodb_buffer_pool_pages_total    | 1024     | 

| Innodb_buffer_pool_read_ahead_rnd | 2        | 

| Innodb_buffer_pool_read_ahead_seq | 0        | 

| Innodb_buffer_pool_read_requests  | 11106    | 

| Innodb_buffer_pool_reads          | 162      | 

| Innodb_buffer_pool_wait_free      | 0        | 

| Innodb_buffer_pool_write_requests | 793      | 

| Innodb_data_fsyncs                | 243      | 

| Innodb_data_pending_fsyncs        | 0        | 

| Innodb_data_pending_reads         | 0        | 

| Innodb_data_pending_writes        | 0        | 

| Innodb_data_read                  | 5591040  | 

| Innodb_data_reads                 | 181      | 

| Innodb_data_writes                | 355      | 

| Innodb_data_written               | 5400064  | 

| Innodb_dblwr_pages_written        | 159      | 

| Innodb_dblwr_writes               | 22       | 

| Innodb_log_waits                  | 0        | 

| Innodb_log_write_requests         | 191      | 

| Innodb_log_writes                 | 185      | 

| Innodb_os_log_fsyncs              | 199      | 

| Innodb_os_log_pending_fsyncs      | 0        | 

| Innodb_os_log_pending_writes      | 0        | 

| Innodb_os_log_written             | 182784   | 

| Innodb_page_size                  | 16384    | 

| Innodb_pages_created              | 3        | 

| Innodb_pages_read                 | 208      | 

| Innodb_pages_written              | 159      | 

| Innodb_row_lock_current_waits     | 0        | 

| Innodb_row_lock_time              | 0        | 

| Innodb_row_lock_time_avg          | 0        | 

| Innodb_row_lock_time_max          | 0        | 

| Innodb_row_lock_waits             | 0        | 

| Innodb_rows_deleted               | 31       | 

| Innodb_rows_inserted              | 38       | 

| Innodb_rows_read                  | 1268     | 

| Innodb_rows_updated               | 18       | 

| Key_blocks_not_flushed            | 0        | 

| Key_blocks_unused                 | 14410    | 

| Key_blocks_used                   | 92       | 

| Key_read_requests                 | 480539   | 

| Key_reads                         | 239      | 

| Key_write_requests                | 35796    | 

| Key_writes                        | 10020    | 

| Last_query_cost                   | 0.000000 | 

| Max_used_connections              | 101      | 

| Not_flushed_delayed_rows          | 0        | 

| Open_files                        | 68       | 

| Open_streams                      | 0        | 

| Open_tables                       | 53       | 

| Opened_tables                     | 0        | 

| Prepared_stmt_count               | 0        | 

| Qcache_free_blocks                | 0        | 

| Qcache_free_memory                | 0        | 

| Qcache_hits                       | 0        | 

| Qcache_inserts                    | 0        | 

| Qcache_lowmem_prunes              | 0        | 

| Qcache_not_cached                 | 0        | 

| Qcache_queries_in_cache           | 0        | 

| Qcache_total_blocks               | 0        | 

| Questions                         | 106780   | 

| Rpl_status                        | NULL     | 

| Select_full_join                  | 0        |

| Select_full_range_join            | 0        |

| Select_range                      | 0        |

| Select_range_check                | 0        |

| Select_scan                       | 2        |

| Slave_open_temp_tables            | 0        |

| Slave_retried_transactions        | 0        |

| Slave_running                     | OFF      |

| Slow_launch_threads               | 0        |

| Slow_queries                      | 0        |

| Sort_merge_passes                 | 0        |

| Sort_range                        | 0        |

| Sort_rows                         | 0        |

| Sort_scan                         | 0        |

| Ssl_accept_renegotiates           | 0        |

| Ssl_accepts                       | 0        |

| Ssl_callback_cache_hits           | 0        |

| Ssl_cipher                        |          |

| Ssl_cipher_list                   |          |

| Ssl_client_connects               | 0        |

| Ssl_connect_renegotiates          | 0        |

| Ssl_ctx_verify_depth              | 0        |

| Ssl_ctx_verify_mode               | 0        |

| Ssl_default_timeout               | 0        |

| Ssl_finished_accepts              | 0        |

| Ssl_finished_connects             | 0        |

| Ssl_session_cache_hits            | 0        |

| Ssl_session_cache_misses          | 0        |

| Ssl_session_cache_mode            | NONE     |

| Ssl_session_cache_overflows       | 0        |

| Ssl_session_cache_size            | 0        |

| Ssl_session_cache_timeouts        | 0        |

| Ssl_sessions_reused               | 0        |

| Ssl_used_session_cache_entries    | 0        |

| Ssl_verify_depth                  | 0        |

| Ssl_verify_mode                   | 0        |

| Ssl_version                       |          |

| Table_locks_immediate             | 137687   |

| Table_locks_waited                | 1        |

| Tc_log_max_pages_used             | 0        |

| Tc_log_page_size                  | 0        |

| Tc_log_page_waits                 | 0        |

| Threads_cached                    | 0        |

| Threads_connected                 | 100      |

| Threads_created                   | 2152     |

| Threads_running                   | 1        |

| Uptime                            | 11549    |

+-----------------------------------+----------+

247 rows in set (0.00 sec)
```

----------

## loopx

up   :Confused: 

Je viens d'identifier le coupable .. qui se nome ... Apache !

Quand on regarde le status avec la commande "status" de mysql, on se rend compte que, après démarrage, le nombre de thread augmente ... Il ne fait que augmenter et ca empire avec l'utilisation (affichage) des graphs avec Cacti ... et c'est encore plus rapide avec 2 onglets Cacti ...

Une fois à 100Threads, ... ca fin par coincer et paf, tout les sites tombent car ils n'arrivent plus à se connecter à la base de données.

Dans mon "tunage" d'Apache, j'ai donc viré des paramètres qui était assez utile pour éviter que le nombre de connection explose, mais je ne sais pas lesquels c'est  :Very Happy: 

Une idée ?

 :Smile: 

Si je relance Apache, le nombre de thread passe de 100 à 3 ... Certainement pareil si je relance la base de données ...

----------

## loopx

Arf, personne pour m'aider  :Sad: 

Mais j'ai peut être trouvé!!!!

Après analyse, je constate que tout part de Apache ... en fait, il y a des connexions dans tous les sens et il semblerait qu'elles ne soient pas fermée après utilisation ... Donc, après un temps, on se retrouve avec beaucoup de connexions en "Sleep" qui sont la depuis plusieurs minutes ...

Mon workaround (dites-moi si c'est correct ou pas ...), c'est de rajouter dans "my.cnf" (config de mysql) au niveau de "[mysqld] :

```
wait_timeout = 30
```

(je peux toujours diminuer cette valeur). 

Donc, si après 30 secondes, la connexions n'a toujours rien fait... Hop, on la ferme  :Smile: 

Mais je me pose une qeustion : est-ce le cycle normal pour les connexions ? Car avec cela, je risque d'avoir bcp de création de connexion vers la base de données.. Le fait de voir les "id" s'incrémenter ne me gène pas, mais c'est peut être "mal" .. ?

En tout cas, mes theads et donc, les connexions de la base de données repasse à 1 (car je suis connecté en mode interactif), ce qui me semble plutot bien  :Smile: 

EDIT: http://pix-mania.dyndns.org/mediawiki/index.php/MySQL#Too_many_connections

----------

